# Damaged Arthritic Knee is Improving



## jaminhealth (Sep 1, 2019)

The thoughts of knee replacement are gone.  I've been dealing with an arthritic knee since I was 57 and then it got worse with  hip replacement when I was 72 and now at 81 it's improving...yep, improving.  

I found thru my daughter an HGH homeopathic transdermal gel and have been using it now over 7 months, my daughter is using it over 10 months and she is almost like 20 again at her age of 55.

What this gel is doing So Far is:

Much Deeper Sleep, and dreams omg it never ends.
Taking 1/2 the ibuprofen I've been taking for years, now 1 every 6 hrs instead of 2.
Taking 1/2 the thyroid med I've been taking for years, now taking 60mg instead of 120mg of NT support.
Chronic pain cut in half and that goes for back OA and knee issues.
Overall well being, hard to explain but just "lighter in mood".

If others want to know about this "golden gel" aka Fountain of Youth, let me know.
Upfront I'll say it costs me about $4/day for all the improvement I'm appreciating.  Worth every penny.   j


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2019)

I would like to know more about it!


----------



## rgp (Sep 2, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> The thoughts of knee replacement are gone.  I've been dealing with an arthritic knee since I was 57 and then it got worse with  hip replacement when I was 72 and now at 81 it's improving...yep, improving.
> 
> I found thru my daughter an HGH homeopathic transdermal gel and have been using it now over 7 months, my daughter is using it over 10 months and she is almost like 20 again at her age of 55.
> 
> ...




 So what is it called ?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

RGP: I attempted to start a conversation but could not get to you.  Start one with me if you can .... I'll tell you more in a conversation.  j


----------



## rgp (Sep 2, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> RGP: I attempted to start a conversation but could not get to you.  Start one with me if you can .... I'll tell you more in a conversation.  j




 ?? Just post the brand name of the product ?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

rgp said:


> ?? Just post the brand name of the product ?



I have my reasons for wanting to talk to those interested on a one on one basis.


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2019)

$4.00 per day = at least $120.00 per month X 12 months = $1440.00 per year. I don't think that's so cheap.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

chic said:


> $4.00 per day = at least $120.00 per month X 12 months = $1440.00 per year. I don't think that's so cheap.



For what the "gel" is doing it's worth every penny I spend for it. 

saving me from deadly knee replacement.
cut my ibuprofen dose in half what I was taking for years.
cut my thyroid med in half.
deeper than ever quality sleep.

and many only use it 5 days per week, but I have been using 7 days and lighter dosing on the last days of the week.

and from what everyone says, things get better with use.  so time will tell when I'm at the year mark. 

HGH of any kind has always been pricey.  it's changing our lives.  so it should be cheap?   I was offered HGH injections 20 yrs ago from an MD for $300/month and declined.  I was 60, and here I am at 81 using a homeopathic gel.  love it.

On the price it's $150/bottle and I get 1 bottle every other month on auto ship and that is about $900/yr.  Add to that shipping and sales tax to your area.  So every other month my account is debited about $160.

It all depends too on how much one uses on their age, the damage and disease to their bodies, there are factors and that's why I'm not just putting the name out there.  We have videos on how to use it and MD's talking about the value of this growth homeopathic gel.  Testimonies galore.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

Here is a general schedule of benefits and when they can occur with the gel.  One  can do a search on HGH and MS, Crohns, Diabetes and other diseases too but this is general info on the HGH gel.

*Healthy Levels of Human Growth Hormone May Offer the Following:*

• May support better mood
• May promote hair growth
• May enhance libido
• May support greater muscle tone
• May improve memory
• May support healthier hair, skin & nails
• May increase joint mobility
• May increase fat loss (especially around the mid-section)
• May increase strength
• May increase bone density
In clinical human studies, continued use of HGH has been shown to offer incredible results. Many have noticed subtle to significant results in as little as a 6 month period, with each month adding new benefits to the previous months. Here is what you may experience from SOMADERM Gel*:





_1st Month_
• May experience improved overall stamina
• May experience increased daily energy
• May experience deeper sleeping cycles
• May experience more vivid dreams (signifying REM sleep)

_





2nd Month_
• May experience increased muscle definition
• May experience heightened libido
• May experience healthier skin
• May experience increased strength
• May experience healthy weight loss
• May experience improved vision

_





3rd Month_
• May experience enhanced focus
• May experience hair growth
• May experience enhanced muscle mass
• May experience increased flexibility
• May experience healthier nails
• May experience improved joint mobility
• May experience an increase in ****** desire
• May experience alleviation in some menopausal symptoms
• May experience reduced PMS symptoms

_





4th Month _
Previous months benefits are not only heightened, but also more consistent. Sometimes results may seem to vanish, but remember that your body may be utilizing the HGH hormone for tissue repair and new benefits may not appear right away. Tests indicate that overall benefits compound with continued use.

_





5th Month _
• May experience significant but healthy weight loss
• May experience greater improvements in skin texture & appearance
• May experience greater elasticity in skin
• May experience reduction of the appearance of wrinkles
• May experience hair becoming healthier & thicker

_6th Month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
• May experience greatly diminished cellulite
• May experience improved immune system
• May experience diminished pain and general soreness 
• May experience wounds healing quicker
• May experience greater metabolic output
• May experience gray hair returning to natural color
• May experience reduction in LDL cholesterol
• May experience blood pressure normalization
• May experience heart rate improvement

WHAT EXACTLY IS HGH AND ITS ROLE?
Human Growth Hormone (HGH) is a single-chain peptide hormone produced from the pituitary gland, the master gland in the body. This is the hormone that helps you grow throughout childhood, hence the word “growth”. Around the age of 20 HGH is at it’s peak, and then plummets around the age of 25. This is when the dreadful aging process begins, as this hormone slowly declines for the rest of your life. But don’t worry, growing isn’t the only thing HGH is good for. Many experts say that elevating growth hormone when you are older can bring back your levels to when you were in your 20’s. Most people experience these anti-aging benefits in as little as two weeks.  Everyone is unique and results can be for their bodies and issues.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2019)

chic said:


> $4.00 per day = at least $120.00 per month X 12 months = $1440.00 per year. I don't think that's so cheap.


Not cheap. Think she is trying to send customers to her daughter's site as she must be making money on them.  There is an ulterior motive or she would post all info.  Too expensive for me.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 2, 2019)

We're doing all the work to bring info to people who have no clue.  You can find a huge group on FB Terry.

And as I've said up front the cost, no HGH products are cheap.  Do you know much about the HGH world, Terry.

It's not like popping a Vit C tab or popping anything for that matter.


----------



## Mike (Sep 3, 2019)

I asked Google as I used to deal in HGH and the answers
should be read by all who might be interested.

It is a class "C" Illegal drug in the UK according to
coachmag.co.uk

Mike.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 3, 2019)

If it is illegal there then that's enough for me not to get involved!


----------



## rgp (Sep 3, 2019)

Sounds like the same crap the pretty blond pitches on TV........She says it will make you look_* decades,*_ not years but _*decades*_ younger.....LOL !! yeah right.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

Mike said:


> I asked Google as I used to deal in HGH and the answers
> should be read by all who might be interested.
> 
> It is a class "C" Illegal drug in the UK according to
> ...



*It's NOT illegal, MD's give it here in the U.S., there are maybe 100's otc types of HGH products in the U.S. and my "gel" is FDA registered and is homeopathic...nothing illegal about it.

Maybe you are getting confused about what the muscle pumpers use, the steroids....get a grip.  The pharma drugs so many people take are so damaging.... *


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> Sounds like the same crap the pretty blond pitches on TV........She says it will make you look_* decades,*_ not years but _*decades*_ younger.....LOL !! yeah right.



The pretty blonde Suzanne Somers is a picture of health with her work she's done for herself and the world.  Not too shabby for 72 and all the work she's done to help herself and many people.

And it's not the same CRAP you make comments about.  You have no clue what I'm talking about and obviously know nothing about homeopathy microdosing so that's right it's NOT for you either.  And Somers does not do crap.  So many ignorant people in the world.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

terry123 said:


> If it is illegal there then that's enough for me not to get involved!



It's NOT illegal and that's right you should not get involved Terry.  So much skeptism upfront never helps ....

And  you obviously never read the corrected  numbers on the pricing as so many run to judgement and conclusions....good grief.


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2019)

At least it's helping you and that's a good thing. I heard about Human Growth Hormone years ago. Celebs would get injections to look younger. Sly Stallone and Mel Gibson were big fans of the stuff. But Mel Gibson is younger than I am and looks older than I do so I'll pass. I think human stem cells are the way to go to repair joint damage and everything else that falls apart as we age.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> *It's NOT illegal, MD's give it here in the U.S., there are maybe 100's otc types of HGH products in the U.S. and my "gel" is FDA registered and is homeopathic...nothing illegal about it.
> 
> Maybe you are getting confused about what the muscle pumpers use, the steroids....get a grip.  The pharma drugs so many people take are so damaging.... *



So are you selling this stuff (for your "daughter") or not?   You are pushing pretty hard for this snake oil.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

chic said:


> At least it's helping you and that's a good thing. I heard about Human Growth Hormone years ago. Celebs would get injections to look younger. Sly Stallone and Mel Gibson were big fans of the stuff. But Mel Gibson is younger than I am and looks older than I do so I'll pass. I think human stem cells are the way to go to repair joint damage and everything else that falls apart as we age.



As I said somewhere an MD offered me injections 20 yrs ago at age 60 and I declined.  Now this HGH homeopathic just came to out of the blue and I'm loving it.  And if I can age in more comfort, I'm in.  I don't spend money on junk for my life, I spend where my health is concerned.  

And I think you need to pass too, too much skeptcism.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> So are you selling this stuff (for your "daughter") or not?   You are pushing pretty hard for this snake oil.



Why should it matter how we get informed.  Millions listen to the pharma docs and buy their pricey drugs and deal with all the side effects and the docs to on with the "good fancy lives"..... What does it matter how we are informed.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Why should it matter how we get informed.  Millions listen to the pharma docs and buy their pricey drugs and deal with all the side effects and the docs to on with the "good fancy lives"..... What does it matter how we are informed.....


The question was, "are you selling??"


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> The question was, "are you selling??"



NO....


----------



## rgp (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> The pretty blonde Suzanne Somers is a picture of health with her work she's done for herself and the world.  Not too shabby for 72 and all the work she's done to help herself and many people.
> 
> And it's not the same CRAP you make comments about.  You have no clue what I'm talking about and obviously know nothing about homeopathy microdosing so that's right it's NOT for you either.  And Somers does not do crap.  So many ignorant people in the world.




  Well the pretty blond I am referencing is not S/Somers, so..........It is some other pretty blond, selling some other crap. 

   If the one you are pitching is so great ? ....... why not tell us the brand name ? As a rule I have noticed that any good news, particularly pertaining to better health is eagerly shared here.


----------



## rgp (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> NO....



 If you are not selling, just sharing information, why not just tell us the brand name?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> If you are not selling, just sharing information, why not just tell us the brand name?



This is such an unique product and MOST here won't be up for it anyway, it's too holistic in nature.  It's not a pharma drug.  I have my M.O. on what I'm doing and trying to bring it to folks, but many would be too closed anyway.


----------



## rgp (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> This is such an unique product and MOST here won't be up for it anyway, it's too holistic in nature.  It's not a pharma drug.  I have my M.O. on what I'm doing and trying to bring it to folks, but many would be too closed anyway.




 So you just won't tell us, & let us decide if it is *too holistic* ? You would rather sit in judgement of our capacity to deal with ?? Let me decide if I'm *too closed.*

 Or are you afraid you might miss a profit ?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> So you just won't tell us, & let us decide if it is *too holistic* ? You would rather sit in judgement of our capacity to deal with ?? Let me decide if I'm *too closed.*
> 
> Or are you afraid you might miss a profit ?



I attempted to go to YOU and blocked for conversation.  Plus as I've said many here think it's too expensive.

And I don't believe the members here understand how homeopathy works. * Like cures like is how it goes*.  We put like in our bodies to cure like...that is homeopathy.  I have heard plenty of people poo-pooing homeopathy..


----------



## rgp (Sep 3, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I attempted to go to YOU and blocked for conversation.  Plus as I've said many here think it's too expensive.




OK, so lets have our conversation here.

You said..........."many here think it's too expensive." 

 You know what they _think ?_

  Isn't that a decision they should make ? Isn't that a decision I should make for myself ?

   What a bunch of* BS !*


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> OK, so lets have our conversation here.
> 
> You said..........."many here think it's too expensive."
> 
> ...



*Do you know anything about Homeopathic Medicine?  Did you read my comments on homeopathy and how it works?  Do you understand it?  If a person knows nothing about it, they call it snake oil etc.  Homeopathy is used all over the world and the least in the U.S.  *


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow Jamin. 
You have a way of pulling then pushing members away while at the same time getting annoyed. 
It’s normal to ask questions. 

If you have found something that you feel is THAT great, why not tell people ‘flat out’ what it is and let them decide for themselves?

Why play these head games with us all?
People appreciate information and transparency. 
If you have nothing to hide, don’t hide anything.


----------



## rgp (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> *Do you know anything about Homeopathic Medicine?  Did you read my comments on homeopathy and how it works?  Do you understand it?  If a person knows nothing about it, they call it snake oil etc.  Homeopathy is used all over the world and the least in the U.S.  *




  What I know about homeopathic medicine has nothing to do with it. What I do know is, you claim to have a line on a product, that might help many here, but you choose not share the brand name for reasons that so far make no sense .

I am beginning to think that, either you are trying to harvest information about us, or you're selling this stuff [what ever it is] and are afraid we will find a source other than you, perhaps with a better price..........So are you a friend of S/F or just a flim-flam man ?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

rgp said:


> What I know about homeopathic medicine has nothing to do with it. What I do know is, you claim to have a line on a product, that might help many here, but you choose not share the brand name for reasons that so far make no sense .
> 
> I am beginning to think that, either you are trying to harvest information about us, or you're selling this stuff [what ever it is] and are afraid we will find a source other than you, perhaps with a better price..........So are you a friend of S/F or just a flim-flam man ?



*Knowing how homeopathy works has SO MUCH to do with how this "gel" works in our systems.  It's not a quick fix as I said.  I'm not trying to learn about you folks, but I do know from being here a while back MOST seem to closed to alternative medicine thinking back in my memory bank.

There are no better prices, it's sold thru distributors and no undercutting of prices.   And it would disappoint me if a person did buy thru another distributor after I brought the product to you  ALL and did all the work.  That is my thinking.  

And who  is S/F that I'm a friend of?*


----------



## chic (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I attempted to go to YOU and blocked for conversation.  Plus as I've said many here think it's too expensive.
> 
> And I don't believe the members here understand how homeopathy works. * Like cures like is how it goes*.  We put like in our bodies to cure like...that is homeopathy.  I have heard plenty of people poo-pooing homeopathy..



I do know about homeopathy. Helping  people heal is my work. So please just trust us to make up our minds about this product. SF is a community where we help each other, unless I am mistaken. So why won't you help us to help ourselves? And you shouldn't put anyone down if they feel they can't afford it. Many seniors are on a budget. Please don't make them feel worse about themselves.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

chic said:


> I do know about homeopathy. Helping  people heal is my work. So please just trust us to make up our minds about this product. SF is a community where we help each other, unless I am mistaken. So why won't you help us to help ourselves? And you shouldn't put anyone down if they feel they can't afford it. Many seniors are on a budget. Please don't make them feel worse about themselves.



Chic, I believe you made a comment, not for me, too expensive.  I'm on a very limited senior budget and it took a lot of nagging by my daughter to keep me taking it.  I first told her I'd do 3 months and here I am into my 8th month .. I'll think on this more, I just don't want to hear and see a lot of negative comments as I've seen already...

It's illegal, costly and I've asked some if they know how homeopathy works and no answers.  So.....

And from what I've heard from others using the gel, they don't give it the time needed for it to work, they get caught up in the cost.   j


----------



## rgp (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> *Knowing how homeopathy works has SO MUCH to do with how this "gel" works in our systems.  It's not a quick fix as I said.  I'm not trying to learn about you folks, but I do know from being here a while back MOST seem to closed to alternative medicine thinking back in my memory bank.
> 
> There are no better prices, it's sold thru distributors and no undercutting of prices.   And it would disappoint me if a person did buy thru another distributor after I brought the product to you  ALL and did all the work.  That is my thinking.
> 
> And who  is S/F that I'm a friend of?*




   After you did all the work ? So want to be compensated for your efforts ? So you are anything but a friend of S/F...........Which BTW is short for Senior Forums ..... This very newsgroup that always try to help each other.

   "*And it would disappoint me if a person did buy thru another distributor after I brought the product to you  ALL and did all the work.  That is my thinking.  

*Yeah, your "thinking" is only about yourself , You didn't bring us anything, if you do not name the product.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Chic, I believe you made a comment, not for me, too expensive.  I'm on a very limited senior budget and it took a lot of nagging by my daughter to keep me taking it.  I first told her I'd do 3 months and here I am into my 8th month .. I'll think on this more, I just don't want to hear and see a lot of negative comments as I've seen already...
> 
> It's illegal, costly and I've asked some if they know how homeopathy works and no answers.  So.....
> 
> And from what I've heard from others using the gel, they don't give it the time needed for it to work, they get caught up in the cost.   j


You were asked to leave here before. Now you're back.

This site is NOT for YOU to sell your wares. You've followed people around trying to push your grapeseed oil before. Now it's another snake oil.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You were asked to leave here before. Now you're back.
> 
> This site is NOT for YOU to sell your wares. You've followed people around trying to push your grapeseed oil before. Now it's another snake oil.



I was not asked to leave, but now I am...the grape seed Extract NOT oil is a miracle I've used for 25 yrs and now you are on your own if you want to find out about the gel.  Thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I was not asked to leave, but now I am...the grape seed Extract NOT oil is a miracle I've used for 25 yrs and now you are on your own if you want to find out about the gel.  Thanks.


You were BANNED.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> You were BANNED.



Well, if so, how did I start getting messages recently.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Well, if so, how did I start getting messages recently.


I guess the new forum software allowed you back; you were definitely banned, and you know it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess the new forum software allowed you back; you were definitely banned, and you know it.



No I don't believe I was but just dropped off posting here, but I had joined this group and another one about the same time and I was suddenly banned from that one.  All these groups kind of can run together.   Once a person is truly banned new software doesn't change that and let a person back in.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 4, 2019)

The red part is all you really need to read. 



https://nccih.nih.gov/health/homeopathy
*What Is Homeopathy?*

Homeopathy, also known as homeopathic medicine, is a medical system that was developed in Germany more than 200 years ago. It’s based on two unconventional theories:



“Like cures like”—the notion that a disease can be cured by a substance that produces similar symptoms in healthy people
“Law of minimum dose”—the notion that the _lower_ the dose of the medication, the _greater_ its effectiveness.* Many homeopathic products are so diluted that no molecules of the original substance remain.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> No I don't believe I was but just dropped off posting here, but I had joined this group and another one about the same time and I was suddenly banned from that one.  All these groups kind of can run together.   Once a person is truly banned new software doesn't change that and let a person back in.


Whatever.   You were banned from here.   Maybe just a temporary ban, but a ban nonetheless.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> The red part is all you really need to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the world uses homeopathy and the U.S. the least.  We are drug driven country.  Pharma controls.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> All the world uses homeopathy and the U.S. the least.  We are drug driven country.  Pharma controls.



This terrible stuff gives me about 10 hrs  of deep dreamy sleep.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> You were BANNED.



I was NOT.  I may have stopped posting on my own...not banned.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> All the world uses homeopathy and the U.S. the least.  We are drug driven country.  Pharma controls.



I'm not at all a Big Pharma fan.   But I do have a minor in chemistry.  If I run a product through a liquid chromatography mass spectrometer and the active ingredient it lays claim to isn't there, it's snake oil.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I'm not at all a Big Pharma fan.   But I do have a minor in chemistry.  If I run a product through a mass spectrometer and the active ingredient it claims to contain isn't there, it's snake oil.



So you know all the answers of 200 some yrs of homeopathy?

I was on a total homeopathy group some yrs ago and comments from so much of the world, was they have a hard time grasping how the U.S. is so drug driven and dependent.  Gotta keep those stockholders happy for pharma business.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 4, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> So you know all the answers of 200 some yrs of homeopathy?



That's not what I said.  If you're claiming HGH in your product, send me a sample.  If a liquid chromatography mass spectrogram doesn't show it's there, it's snake oil.    200 years ago, the technology wasn't there to know if someone was telling the truth or not.  We have it now.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> So you know all the answers of 200 some yrs of homeopathy?
> 
> I was on a total homeopathy group some yrs ago and comments from so much of the world, was they have a hard time grasping how the U.S. is so drug driven and dependent.  Gotta keep those stockholders happy for pharma business.



Wow Jamin. 
All Annie states is  that she has a minor in chemistry and could run a test to check the ingredients of the product you are trying to sell. 

There was ZERO arrogance in her offering yet you jump on her about her claiming she knows 200 years worth of homeopathic medicine education. In reality she didn’t say anything even close to that. 

Then you immediately rant on about the U.S. being so corporate drug driven by  big pharma corporations making stock holders happy. 

For a person who ‘appears’ to want our attention on this, you surely have a backhanded way about trying to get  it. 

And for the record, you DID get a temporary BAN. 

I’m not sure why you feel the need to lie about it. 
If you are trying to show honest integrity here regarding your words, lying about definite facts isn’t helping you any, nor is your hostile attitude towards any and all questions.


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

Everyone, I think we're getting too upset over this. If you're interested in the product, contact her and learn how to buy it. If not, move on. Let's have some peace here which is better for everyone's health. Just my 2 cents at this point because we should be all friends here trying to help each other out.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

chic said:


> Everyone, I think we're getting too upset over this. If you're interested in the product, contact her and learn how to buy it. If not, move on. Let's have some peace here which is better for everyone's health. Just my 2 cents at this point because we should be all friends here trying to help each other out.




  I disagree, I don't think anyone is "upset" over anything. I do think we [many of us] "question" why she just will not name the product. If it is truly a good product that has potential to help bodily conditions ? That would would be the best way "help" us.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> That's not what I said.  If you're claiming HGH in your product, send me a sample.  If a liquid chromatography mass spectrogram doesn't show it's there, it's snake oil.    200 years ago, the technology wasn't there to know if someone was telling the truth or not.  We have it now.



Oh sure, right away.  The developer of this product has been selling it in his health food store in No. Cal for years and finally put it out there nationwide...due to many great results from customers.  He's a certified homeopathic and went thru rigorous tests with our sweet FDA....


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh sure, right away.  The developer of this product has been selling it in his health food store in No. Cal for years and finally put it out there nationwide...due to many great results from customers.  He's a certified homeopathic and went thru rigorous tests with our sweet FDA....
> 
> If anyone has an open mind and truly interested send me an email and I'll be happy to spend TIME with anyone to explain it all and how it works.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh sure, right away.  The developer of this product has been selling it in his health food store in No. Cal for years and finally put it out there nationwide...due to many great results from customers.  He's a certified homeopathic and went thru rigorous tests with our sweet FDA....



Per the FDA website:  "There are no FDA-approved products labeled as homeopathic; this means that any product labeled as homeopathic is being marketed in the U.S. without FDA evaluation for safety or effectiveness."

And this is not just a US closed mindset.  It was Australian researchers that debunked homeopathy several years ago.

https://www.fda.gov/drugs/information-drug-class/homeopathic-products


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Per the FDA website:  "There are no FDA-approved products labeled as homeopathic; this means that any product labeled as homeopathic is being marketed in the U.S. without FDA evaluation for safety or effectiveness."
> 
> And this is not just a US closed mindset.  It was Australian researchers who debunked homeopathy several years ago.
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/drugs/information-drug-class/homeopathic-products



It's FDA registered and took a lot of time to get FDA to register it.   FDA does not stamp approval alternatives.  If it doesn't have a patent, it's not FDA approved...that's  how I  understand it.  I don't want to argue this anymore...will ignore.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

Why not just say it’s a multi level marketing product instead of avoiding the direct question?

Was the Grape Seed Extract a multi level marketing supplement also?

And yes I’m somewhat disappointed here but not going to lose sleep or anything over it. Lol


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

When I found Pycnogenol back in 1995 it was brought to the U.S. from France by a U.S. company via that terrible direct marketing.  That Pycnogenol got me OFF allergy drugs and allergy shots now for almost 25 yrs.

I used Pycnogenol for 1 yr and now Grape Seed Extract for like 24 yrs....and counting on it for keep me from cancers. 

Grape Seed Extract, I believe, keeps  me out of doctor offices...I am 81 and in darn good health....I was  the allergy sore throat queen before Pycnogenol and then Grape Seed Extract. 

I love to find alternatives to heal myself.

It's OK for pharma spend millions+ to put their drugs out there but direct marketing is bad?   Come on.  Lots of great products come from the MLM/direct marketing world.  I understand it's huge out there.

I would ignore posts that bother me, plain and simple.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> When I found Pycnogenol back in 1995 it was brought to the U.S. from France by a U.S. company via that terrible direct marketing.  That Pycnogenol got me OFF allergy drugs and allergy shots now for almost 25 yrs.
> 
> I used Pycnogenol for 1 yr and now Grape Seed Extract for like 24 yrs....and counting on it for keep me from cancers.
> 
> ...




 No one is arguing what you propose as facts about marketing / homeopathic methods,care/ or anything else. I am not arguing costs, since I do not know what that may be. All I am saying is simply ...... if you want to be helpful to your friends here ? State the brand name of the product , & let us decide for ourselves. But no, it sounds like your first concern is profit. OK, fine, why not just say i have this for sale for this much money.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m certainly not denying that there aren’t some great MLM products out there. In fact, most of them ARE exceptional however, from my personal experience, they are always three times more expensive to comparable products due to the profit margin from people selling them. 

When I first met you Jamin, I had an instant attraction to your passion for  holistic healing. I thought perhaps that you were in the health science field of alternative medicine. 

Most questions asked about remedies or solutions regarding health you’d swear by your Grape Seed Extract. I’m not knocking it. I just didn’t know what your intentions were or where you were coming from at the time. Now I do.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

rgp said:


> No one is arguing what you propose as facts about marketing / homeopathic methods,care/ or anything else. I am not arguing costs, since I do not know what that may be. All I am saying is simply ...... if you want to be helpful to your friends here ? State the brand name of the product , & let us decide for ourselves. But no, it sounds like your first concern is profit. OK, fine, why not just say i have this for sale for this much money.


Better yet, go to FB and there is a HUGE population using the "gel".  They alll support one another and share what is working in their life and many people who try the "gel" don't stay with it due to cost and they want overnight miracle...that's not how it works friends.  My daughter bugged the hell out of me to stick with it and I bow down and thank her every day for keeping on me...she knew as she was getting great results, when someone you love tells you they are feeling like 20 again and they are 55, gotta listen  up.

Those who work with the "gel" get a lot of coaching from those who use it and posting successes.  

Too many here are naysayers about alternative healing.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m certainly not denying that there aren’t some great MLM products out there. In fact, most of them ARE exceptional however, from my personal experience, they are always three times more expensive to comparable products due to the profit margin from people selling them.
> 
> When I first met you Jamin, I had an instant attraction to your passion for  holistic healing. I thought perhaps that you were in the health science field of alternative medicine.
> 
> Most questions asked about remedies or solutions regarding health you’d swear by your Grape Seed Extract. I’m not knocking it. I just didn’t know what your intentions were or where you were coming from at the time. Now I do.



That's right and I'd love to work with people and talk about my experiences and to "stick with it", it gets better with months.  I don't know if you read the time table above and when things happen for people.  

The older one is and the more health issues one has, the longer it all takes to "reverse" so much.  I was a TRUE SKEPTIC, believe me.  I no longer am and so thankful I did not break down and have a knife done to my knee....so thankful.  Life has a way of working for us, if we LISTEN.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> That's right and I'd love to work with people and talk about my experiences and to "stick with it", it gets better with months.  I don't know if you read the time table above and when things happen for people.
> 
> The older one is and the more health issues one has, the longer it all takes to "reverse" so much.  I was a TRUE SKEPTIC, believe me.  I no longer am and so thankful I did not break down and have a knife done to my knee....so thankful.  Life has a way of working for us, if we LISTEN.




 Then why won't YOU LISTEN and post the  name of the product ?????


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t know enough about it but just from what you wrote it sounded like something body builders would say who are taking steroids. Sure their bodies look great but their brains aren’t. 

From everything I’ve read so far, the longer the product is taken, the more at risk they are.
That was the same result I found when researching grape seed extract. It isn’t a product that should be taken for a prolonged period of time. 

https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/human-growth-hormone-hgh
https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/human-growth-hormone-hgh
https://www.healthline.com/health/hgh-side-effects#forms
https://www.uwhealth.org/news/hgh-more-dangerous-health-gamble-than-fountain-of-youth/11939
https://www.doctoroz.com/article/hgh-anti-aging-miracle-or-mistake
https://www.menshealth.com/health/a19523398/truth-about-hgh/


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I don’t know enough about it but just from what you wrote it sounded like something body builders would say who are taking steroids. Sure their bodies look great but their brains aren’t.
> 
> From everything I’ve read so far, the longer the product is taken, the more at risk they are.
> That was the same result I found when researching grape seed extract. It isn’t a product that should be taken for a prolonged period of time.
> ...



Oh a bodybuilder would NOT touch this  slow working Homeopathic product.  Bodybuilders go for the big stuff like steroids.  A lot of misconception on HGH products as there are MANY out there. 

That's why I say there is much to learn from those who are using it and are NOT body builders, this 81 grandma is  happy to be walking better and taking 1/2 the ibuprofen she was taking for years before.

As my daughter says, so many come up with this and that info out there on HGH products.  The vast population DO NOT KNOW about homeopathy and call it voo doo or whatever we hear.  And we do.  She and I have both been using homeopathy products for a lot of years. 

And again I can hear it all now, "it's not working" after a couple weeks or so....I know my body and many do not.  This "gel" is subtle but it is working.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

True, it’s a gel so not as potent. 
One homeopathic remedy I know is effective but often forget to use is ‘Rescue Remedy.’ It’s for high anxiety and panic attacks. It works quite well. 

I’m very curious about this but don’t know enough about it to make an informed decision however , I found a book on it so will read it. 

The FDA approval stumped me also because Canada also will not allow any natural herbs or supplements to be FDA approved. Getting it approved in one  country and advertising that it’s FDA approved in another seems sketchy. If the Food and Drug Administration have banned the use of the substance then there’s probably a good reason. 

Another thing that I found was that many would start this program and want to cancel after a months trial and couldn’t. Apparently customer service wasn’t good to those who wanted to get out after one month with the MLM hgh gel. They became locked in. 

Interestingly enough the reviews for other HGH gels are  very good. They sell the stuff on amazon and the possible side effects are disturbing. 

	⁃	Stomach pain 
	⁃	Nausea
	⁃	Vomiting 
	⁃	Diarrhea
	⁃	Constipation 
	⁃	Bloating 
	⁃	Increased asthma symptoms 
	⁃	Gout 

It can lead to carpel tunnel syndrome and can contribute to other disorders like diabetes, high blood pressure, and heart disease. It can cause tumours to grow quickly which is dangerous for anyone but especially for those with cancer or a history of cancer. 

It’s very unlikely I’ll try anything like this Jamin but it’s certainly interesting. I wish your daughter well. 

How did she get involved?
Does she take it herself? 
Do any of you experience any negative side effects?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 15, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Better yet, go to FB and there is a HUGE population using the "gel".
> 
> What "gel"?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 15, 2019)

Better yet, go to FB and there is a HUGE population using the "gel".  

What "gel"?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Noooooooooo!
Please...
Shhhhh...


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2019)

Okay, somebody go into a conversation with jamin 
and then report back here with the brand name  ...but not I.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

Hell, no!  She's banned anyway wih her "drugs",,, which she refuses to name publicly


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Actually ..... I’ll delete that. 
Let’s not go there.


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2019)

Well, now we know what NOT to purchase for $1400 a year


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Lara said:


> Well, now we know what NOT to purchase for $1400 a year


But there’s always the grape seed extract 

Ok, ok I’ll stop now


----------

